# Hunting with an ugly duckling



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

I took my newest birch natty named ugly duckling. It works pretty well.

it was a successful two hours in the bush.





































a hattrick on its first outing.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Good shooting and good eating for sure


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn buddy. Those birds look sooooo tasty! 
The Duckling is a fine slingshot. Up close it's very interesting. Birch just looks kinda blotchy like that from a distance. 
Keep up the good work my friend.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

That ugly fed ya good. I like the size and the functionality. Good hunting for sure!


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Not even ugly, she is a work horse.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nothing ugly there! Great shooting!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

That's some awesome shooting bro and a sweet shooter may ask is that .66,green what tapers band length are you using ?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Awesome shooting! Thats a sweet little frame, what type of elastic you using if I may?


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

It just goes to show that it doesn't need to be pretty to shoot well!


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Tagged another on my walk to work this morning. One shot one kill. I am pretty sure that I will even get my ball back! Low neck shot.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

bingo said:


> That's some awesome shooting bro and a sweet shooter may ask is that .66,green what tapers band length are you using ?





BushpotChef said:


> Awesome shooting! Thats a sweet little frame, what type of elastic you using if I may?


Its .72 GZK green. 1in to 3/4in tapers. It has been working great in the cold.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

msturm said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> > That's some awesome shooting bro and a sweet shooter may ask is that .66,green what tapers band length are you using ?
> ...


a have a small amount of the gzk .66 a have hardly tyrd it out yet its shooting well with 22 12 22 15 tapers thanks again


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

msturm said:


> Tagged another on my walk to work this morning. One shot one kill. I am pretty sure that I will even get my ball back! Low neck shot.


What template where you using for the "ugly duckling"

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey there Dogcatcher,

I didn't really have a template. I have several other slingshots that I like and I took parts from each of those and kind of blended it into what we have here... A lot of it is just what the original fork provided me too. The longer thin fork with the knot and and the angle of the handle just worked out that way because that is what the branch was doing.

I have also found out that if my forks are at 4 inches from outside of the tip to outside of the tip they are deadly accurate for my shooting style. The rest is comfort and repeat-ability. But I am shooting this one pretty well right now. If you want I can take some pics of it so you can copy the design.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

msturm said:


> Hey there Dogcatcher,
> 
> I didn't really have a template. I have several other slingshots that I like and I took parts from each of those and kind of blended it into what we have here... A lot of it is just what the original fork provided me too. The longer thin fork with the knot and and the angle of the handle just worked out that way because that is what the branch was doing.
> 
> I have also found out that if my forks are at 4 inches from outside of the tip to outside of the tip they are deadly accurate for my shooting style. The rest is comfort and repeat-ability. But I am shooting this one pretty well right now. If you want I can take some pics of it so you can copy the design.


Yes please do. That design has definitely grown on me.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Here is a link to the post I did when I first finished it up. There are two big pictures in there. You should be able to print them out and use that as a template. Or just zoom in and trace it over your computer screen. Adjust until the fork tips are 4 inches apart (outside to outside) and that should put you spot on!

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/122138-carved-a-beautiful-natty-then-ruined-it/?p=1381536


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

The second pic is actually pretty close. maybe just expand it a couple of percent. I just held the slingshot up to the computer after I expanded the pic to measure 4 inches from outside of forks, it is perfect. Have fun, play around with it. I have not made a bunch of slingshots but the ones that seem to work the best all use the natural features of the wood.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

msturm said:


> The second pic is actually pretty close. maybe just expand it a couple of percent. I just held the slingshot up to the computer after I expanded the pic to measure 4 inches from outside of forks, it is perfect. Have fun, play around with it. I have not made a bunch of slingshots but the ones that seem to work the best all use the natural features of the wood.


Thanks brotha, I think I have the perfect piece of wood for this.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

dogcatchersito said:


> msturm said:
> 
> 
> > The second pic is actually pretty close. maybe just expand it a couple of percent. I just held the slingshot up to the computer after I expanded the pic to measure 4 inches from outside of forks, it is perfect. Have fun, play around with it. I have not made a bunch of slingshots but the ones that seem to work the best all use the natural features of the wood.
> ...


Show and tell when you are done!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Those are some serious kills! Nice shoot'n!


----------

